# Are bees next?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

In a groundbreaking move for animals, PETA, with the help of three marine-mammal experts and two former orca trainers, will file a landmark lawsuit tomorrow asking a federal court to declare that five wild-caught orcas forced to perform at SeaWorld are being held as slaves in violation of the 13th Amendment to the U.S. Constitution.

The 13th Amendment prohibits the condition of slavery, without reference to "person" or any particular class of victims. PETA's general counsel, Jeffrey Kerr, stated, "Slavery does not depend on the species of the slave any more than it depends on gender, race, or religion."

In the wild, orcas work cooperatively, form complex relationships, communicate using distinct dialects, and swim up to 100 miles every day. Their life at SeaWorld deprives them of everything that is natural and important to them. They are limited to small, barren concrete tanks and are forced to perform stupid tricks in exchange for dead fish.



From the BUZZ: One can only wonderâ¦bees are forced to live in square boxes in sometimes vastly over-populated, barren landscapes, are made to fly to and fro in exchange for a diet of un-bee-like dead plant material, and then are forced to visit blossoms of our choosing not theirs, and are finally force-fed medicines not of their choosing (think most pollination jobs). Is this slavery? Are Bees next? But then, think of cattle in a feed lot. Do these creatures have Constitutional Rights?

 Al


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm no beekeeper, but aren't you guys doing the bees a favor? I've always heard so many things about how "if bees disappeared" and such. They are vital to survival, I would think that, in the care of someone who cares about their preservation, they'd be better off being "kept".

And PS.. I'm a huge advocate of whales being released and not put on display to live the types of lives they have in those tanks, however I think PETA needs to find a different leg to stand on. Animals don't have rights under the Constitution.


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

When is Peta going to liberate me?
I want to have bees, but I can't because of the humans around me!
ACCH!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Several years ago PETA announced on their website that honey bees needed to be removed from the North American continent, to decrease the competition with the native bumblebees. Honey bees, of course, are an imported species. 

I really expect PETA to cause trouble with beekeepers, eventually.


----------



## kendall j (Mar 30, 2007)

Terri said:


> Several years ago PETA announced on their website that honey bees needed to be removed from the North American continent, to decrease the competition with the native bumblebees. Honey bees, of course, are an imported species.
> 
> I really expect PETA to cause trouble with beekeepers, eventually.


If that happens, they should be the first to be denied food when crops won't bear due to lack of pollination.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

kendall j said:


> If that happens, they should be the first to be denied food when crops won't bear due to lack of pollination.


Yeah.

Many years ago, when honey bees had no resistance to mites, there were no bees in my area at all. My pear tree had perhaps a dozen pears a year, every year, thanks to the efforts of native pollinators. 

After I got my first hive, I got 6 paper grocery bags full of pears. 

Honey bees ROCK!

Let PETA members enjoy grain products because grain is not bee pollinated. But, for them to eat carrots and fruit and apple pie when they disrespect the honey bee is hypocritical, at best!


----------

